# anti viren software



## schwarzfahrer (26. Dezember 2002)

hoi!

bis jetzt hab ich mich immer mit kostenloser anti viren software durchgeschlagen, also freeware. hat auch immer ganz gur keklappt  aber inzwischen bin ich soweit das ich mir was kaufen will. nur welches? norton? mcafee? ich würde mich da ganz gerne mal "beraten" lassen. danke schonmal!

adios


----------



## Avariel (26. Dezember 2002)

Also ich verwende Norton - das Virenprogramm & die Firewall. Gibts im Paket für 50 € glaube ich. Ich bin damit eigendlich ganz zufrieden. Man muss nicht viel einstellen, es stresst nicht rum und belästigt mich mit jedem Sch*** und bisher denke ich ist mein PC Virenfrei 
Regelmäßiges Updaten natürlich vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab auch Norton, aber eigentlich auch nur, weil das bei meinem neuen PC vorinstalliert war. Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben erst ein einziges Mal einen Virus (Klez, diesen Sommer) und das lag auch nur an der ver****ten Vorschau von Outlook. 
Ansonsten bin ich eben der Ansicht, dass man einfach nicht jede Email sofort aufmacht, wenn der Absender schon etwas merkwürdig aussieht. Etwas Vorsicht bringt oft mehr als der beste Virenkiller.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (27. Dezember 2002)

von den norton produkten hab ich auch noch nicht wirklich was schlechtes gehört - aber wenn, dann würde für mich das internet security 2003 in frage kommen. oder mcafee internet security 5.0? wenn man den produktbeschreibungen glauben darf sind die beiden programme ziemlich ähnlich (der preis übrigens auch *g*)  sprecht ein machtwort. bis dann!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. Dezember 2002)

Mein PC ist bislang auch ohne Anti Viren Software Virenfrei (glaube ich zummindest  )
Früher hatte ich auch Norton drauf, da ich aber wie gesagt höchstselten Probleme mit Viren habe war es eigentlich mehr Arbeit als Nutzen, also hab' ich's sein gelassen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2002)

Firma: http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55736
Privat: http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51406

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## nickname (29. Dezember 2002)

Also ich hatte bisher immer antivir perosnal edition von h+bedv >>klick<< , ich fand den super, man muss nur an das wöchentliche Update denken!
Wegen Gewerbe hab ich aber nun doch was gekauft, oder eher geleast!?
Über Telekom gibts den norton für 2 Euro irgendwas im Monat (komfortpaket heisst das) mit liveupdate, da braucht man sich um nix kümmern und der hat mir schon so einige e-mail Viren abgefangen!

Gruss nickname :|


----------

